# Tether Shooting



## faz (Apr 22, 2015)

While Taking Pictures from my Camera I want to Tether directly into Light-room 

I have Canon 7D Mark II is this something possible? If Yes 

Which cable I should buy some body Pointed me out to this Cable 
www.ebay.com/itm/121507935547

*OR THIS* 
http://www.bhphotovideo.com/c/product/1010576-REG/tether_tools_cu5460org_tetherpro_superspeed_usb_3_0.html

Please Advice .

Thanks,
Faz


----------



## dcm (Apr 22, 2015)

You can use the cable that came in the box with your camera - USB Interface Cable IFC-150U II.

Or the longer 5 meter cable Canon sells - USB Cable IFC-500U II. Note the longer cable has an note that the speed will be equivalent to Hi-Speed USB 2.0. The camera can't sustain the higher speed over a longer cable. This is probably true of any long cable you use from any manufacturer. Amazon has a few like this one
http://www.amazon.com/Cable-Matters%C2%AE-SuperSpeed-Micro-B-Black/dp/B00CFLBU88


----------



## faz (Apr 22, 2015)

But I am looking for a Faster Transfer so the Links which I have given above won't work ?


----------



## dcm (Apr 22, 2015)

faz said:


> While Taking Pictures from my Camera I want to Tether directly into Light-room
> 
> I have Canon 7D Mark II is this something possible? If Yes
> 
> ...



You need a USB 3.0 cable with a type A to micro-B connector for the camera. I think this one is what you want. Or something equivalent.
http://www.bhphotovideo.com/c/product/971276-REG/pearstone_usb3_amib15_usb_3_0_a_ml_to.html


----------



## tolusina (Apr 22, 2015)

Browse here...
https://www.tethertools.com/


----------

